# So what would you do



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok here's the deal. My company merged with another one on Friday and we're having 3 rounds of RIF's. My CEO claims he wants me to stay on and run the Utah and Atlanta teams for him because I am so valuable. However I exchanged emails with the CFO (unbeknownst to the CEO) and the CFO said we're going to be shutting down the Utah office. Clearly the CEO is going to use me then dump me when he doesn't need me any longer. Unbeknownst to both of them I already accepted another job offer this week. Should I just quit and say nothing or should I send the email from the CFO saying they're shutting down the Utah office to the CEO and then quit? Either way someone is lying, either the CFO or the CEO....my guess it's the CEO.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd just put in my 2 weeks notice and be done with them.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

That's a crap situation. While i understand business is business, my current job is my first ever corporate job, and has showed me just how little people can be valued at times. sounds like crap leadership and being rid of them may not be a bad thing. I can be spiteful though. so i would likely put reply to the CFO's email CC'ing the CEO with my two weeks notice so its all out in the open.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm with Jmgardner. I would reply to both so that they know that you are aware and not appreciative of the deceptive practices. Although I have a feeling that they do not view you as a person rather just a commodity and will most likely not care. Either way good thing you have found somewhere else that will hopefully be better to their people. Good luck!


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Play it straight and write a solid letter of resignation- try and leave everyone feeling good. These are your references! Someday somebody is going to call them and ask how you were as an employee. If after you resign; they try and talk you into staying- share the emails and explain you were trying to leave everyone with some dignity; but if they want you to stay you're going to need both an explanation and some more money.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Never burn a bridge that you may need to return to.

Write a kind letter of resignation and be gone. Who knows, maybe one day your solid reputation could earn you a call asking you to lead a department for the company once the merger is complete and things stabilize. 

Or one day you may just need to return. Don't hurt your chances.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Ok here's the deal. My company merged with another one on Friday and we're having 3 rounds of RIF's. My CEO claims he wants me to stay on and run the Utah and Atlanta teams for him because I am so valuable. However I exchanged emails with the CFO (unbeknownst to the CEO) and the CFO said we're going to be shutting down the Utah office. Clearly the CEO is going to use me then dump me when he doesn't need me any longer. Unbeknownst to both of them I already accepted another job offer this week. Should I just quit and say nothing or should I send the email from the CFO saying they're shutting down the Utah office to the CEO and then quit? Either way someone is lying, either the CFO or the CEO....my guess it's the CEO.


 Ask to be part of the RIF and save someone else's job that does not have one lined up. Take the severance package and benefits and it in the end it is a win/win for everybody involved. Don't send out the email, doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Trooper said:


> Play it straight and write a solid letter of resignation- try and leave everyone feeling good. These are your references! Someday somebody is going to call them and ask how you were as an employee. If after you resign; they try and talk you into staying- share the emails and explain you were trying to leave everyone with some dignity; but if they want you to stay you're going to need both an explanation and some more money.


As much as my answer would be fun, this seems like a much more rational and better option. give them a chance i suppose.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

toasty said:


> Ask to be part of the RIF and save someone else's job that does not have one lined up. Take the severance package and benefits and it in the end it is a win/win for everybody involved. Don't send out the email, doesn't matter anymore.


 +1---I vote for this answer.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Any chance of a severance from your current company? I got layed off last year when Disney shuttered their SLC studio. My severance ended up being 1/4 of my yearly salary (they had to cash out a crapload of vacation lol). I'm glad I rode the ship to the end and got the cash out. Other people bailed when they first learned of the shutdown and lost out on severance.

If there is no chance of severance, give notice and see if they want you to stay or not (some companies just want people to leave immediately unless you are wrapping something critical up).

When does your new job start?

-DallanC


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Critter said:


> I'd just put in my 2 weeks notice and be done with them.


Yes and then hopefully you will be in position to work hard everyday to destroy them!

Former employer which I lead through x5 growth tried to screw me after I left. Fast forward three years they filed bankruptcy and will probably die destitute. Karma's a b****!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Take the high road and leave on a good note - get that severance pay if it is an option. Remember that emails can have a bcc (blind cc)- you never know if the CFO is bccing the CEO on these email exchanges you are having with him.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Either way, once you give your notice, they more than likely will send you on your way as soon as they receive the notice.

I would play the cards very "professionally" though.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

Trooper said:


> Play it straight and write a solid letter of resignation- try and leave everyone feeling good. These are your references! Someday somebody is going to call them and ask how you were as an employee. If after you resign; they try and talk you into staying- share the emails and explain you were trying to leave everyone with some dignity; but if they want you to stay you're going to need both an explanation and some more money.


This is the correct response. do not burn a bridge. there are two or more sides to every story and the CEO and CFO may not be in sinc. for all we know the CEO is trying to save the Utah operation and the CFO does not know.

I have seen this before and work with CEOs and CFOs from an HR perspective daily.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I left my job after years of being the "Golden Boy" then having them turn around and start moving me into all different positions that were doomed to fail. I could see the writing on the wall and left(In good terms).They called me back and ask if I would work part time to help get the sales back up in the dept., (Humm wonder what happened?) I accepted and spent some time as a part timer (was the easiest job ever). Was asked if I thought about coming back as a manager again--told them no thanks-- that was my reward for all the crap I took from them.:mrgreen: Am now fully retired, and glad I took the high road with them. I feel good about how I did it even though they just really looked at me as a number.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sometimes you just have to bite your tong and get away on good terms even as they are putting the shaft to you. 

Just before I retired I found out that a upper level manager was trying to box me into a place where he could just get rid of me. I got every dirt detail that he could think of and I just did my job and didn't say a thing. Then once I was retired his bosses came after him and he only lasted another 6 months. But I was glad that I left when I did, everything has gone downhill with the company and I am happier than ever.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Let them use you until they let you go, take the severance package and start your new job. If the timeline works its great. Happened to me a few years ago...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I did offer myself to be RIF'd in order to save other's their jobs and was denied. I am going to speak with the VP today and ask for a guaranteed 1 year contract with 70% of my commissions as well as salary. I am certain he will not offer it and at that point I will then resign and let bygones be bygones. The severance packages were only 2 weeks regardless of time of employment or job title.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Turned in my resignation and kept it at a "Job Security" reasoning. They are asking me to stay and reconsider, I told them if they could come up with a compelling reason for me to stay then by all means let me know and that a compelling reason would be a 1 year guarantee with 75% commissions guaranteed.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I will give you some advice that my grandfather gave me on my wedding day as I feel it is also appropriate with this scenario:

If you ever find that your job isn't paying enough, or that you are short on cash, I want you to know that you are welcome to.....






....get a second job :mrgreen:

Miss you Grandpa!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I will give you some advice that my grandfather gave me on my wedding day as I feel it is also appropriate with this scenario:
> 
> If you ever find that your job isn't paying enough, or that you are short on cash, I want you to know that you are welcome to.....
> 
> ...


When I was going to college I paid my way, had as many as 4 part time jobs at once while taking a full load of classes. Worked during summer break and winter break full time too.


----------

